# Birds!!!!!



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I am about fed up with these stupid birds in the goat barns!!! It is birds like starlings and finches. They are nesting in the rafters, and hanging out in the barn all day. Every day, two-three times a day, I have to clean out every water bucket and feeder, because the birds have pooped in it! I am seriously worried that it is poisoning the goats or something, because they are drinking bird poop! Will this hurt the goats, and HOW IN THE WORLD do I get rid of the birds!? Thanks in advance! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh someone who feels my pain. But mine is stupid ducks in their water and chickens in the feeders not to mention the amount of grain they eat.
But in my case I'm just selling them. If I was In your shoes I would probably just shoot them. I know not a popular answer but better then sick goats


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Put bird spikes on the rafters. They will mostly go away if they don't have a place to roost. You can make them with a small strip of wood and penny nails or buy them.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Just thought of this stuff called bird be gone or something like that it's a gel in a caulking gun than you can apply to surfaces to repel birds. I guess it makes it feel sticky so they don't land there. Not sure if it's cheaper than the spikes but another option.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

We had the same problem in our old barn. But, it was our chickens causing the problems so we couldn't shoot them!  We put bird blocker up (the spikes) and a lot of them would stand in between the spikes... :crazy:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Scottyhorse said:


> We had the same problem in our old barn. But, it was our chickens causing the problems so we couldn't shoot them!  We put bird blocker up (the spikes) and a lot of them would stand in between the spikes... :crazy:


Stinking chickens!!! Lol but that's why I spent all day chasing ducks and chickens today and will be going to the sale tomorrow. My dad told me not to take so many but I told him it's either this or chicken and duck stew!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

The Starlings and Finches are beneficial. They help keep the bug population down but I would not want bird poop in the feed and water either. Most goats are so picky they will not drink nasty water or soiled feed. That would make for a lot of waste IMO.

Is it possible to put the buckets under a cover....like a slanted board attached to the wall? Bird netting stapled tight to the rafter might help keep them out. It needs to be tight though or the birds will just get trapped.

Shiny things, like old cd's or strips of reflective tape, hanging from the rafters are also a deterrent. 

Do you have any barn cats that can get up on the rafters? Another option is try to locate a licensed falconer.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Is there some kind of poison or something I can put out there…? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would not use poison...


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

That's probably a good idea… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

There is a thing called a "bird ball". It is a blow up ball (like a beach ball) with a big
black circle- looks like an owl eye to birds. It helps repel nuisance birds. Here is one 
website: http://www.nixalite.com/birdscarepredatoreye.aspx


----------

